# Rupert the Flemish Giant



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

So he's not a horse.... but he'll probably be big enough to pass off as a mini pony :shock::lol:

This is Rupert, my 6 week old Flemish Giant rabbit, currently he is already bigger than our two lop rabbits, who aren't tiny as it is. 


















Cooling off on an icebrick


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Omg! Cuteness overload


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

My greedy little hands are doing the "I want, come to me baby" motion.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Nooooo tiny he is MINE!
He's going to be one big bunny though, we've taken to calling him the 'were-rabbit'. When the breeder gave him to me this morning she said 'geeeeez he's going to be a big one'... he was a mile bigger than his siblings :S


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you saw that bunny olympics video I sent? Well, I wonder when he's old enough to start his training?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I'd better start now while he's small and can get over the jumps - not 10kg and eating his way through the jumps!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

So cute! I want!


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Those EARS! He is just a big lump of cute.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I remember them from rabbitt 4-H! (My short lived side hobby, LOL) they were so cute! I always wanted one but I had English Lops and Himilayans.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!!! Hes huge!! But so adorable!!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Found a domestic bunny in our woods off the road this afternoon! Someone must've dumped him because he let us catch him. He's mostly white with some gray spots and one ear lays down. He's pretty big too. Your bunny is really cute


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Awww! I wanna squish his furry cuteness. I love his white toes!


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

Aww, he's sooo adorable!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

What a nice looking rabbit! I used to breed and show.rabbits, I miss it!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks all, he's a real cutie  
I haven't had a rabbit since I was a kid, I think she died when I was 7 or 8 so much to my partner's disgust, I decided to relive my childhood and get a bunny again - but had to get a giant one


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

It's so fluffy. I could die.

Edit - I Just noticed, if I write in all capitals HF corrects it. WHAT IS THIS.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

He's super soft Maddie! Much softer than our other bunnies and a total snuggle pot  
Its funny, most people want their baby animals to stay small and cute, I want my two babies to get big asap! Billy the horse needs to get to 16hh or I will cry, and Rupert the rabbit better be 9kg just because it will be so cool to have a huge rabbit hahaha


As for the capital letters correction - it changes because you get people typing out crazy long posts all in capital letters that drive people crazy, so it saves us mods having to go in all the time to edit


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Having some 'culture' lessons - reading Dressage Today with me









Then he got tired being cute and jumping around my bed, so plonked himself down against my legs for a snooze


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Cute bunny!!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

What a cutie! We have a Flemmish Giant as well, but she's 8 months old and 30 pounds! Her name is Bluezaycool (Blue)


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm going to steal your rabbit. >:}
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I used to show my flemish giant at the houston rodeo. Her name was Dolly, due to her HUGE dulap! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

AWWW, this makes me want another Flemish Giant. I had one that was gray and white when I was younger but my mom gave it away to someone cause she ate to much (weighed in at 37 pounds) and made me raise smaller bunnies that ate less.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

I had several rabbits growing up. My sister volunteered at the local humane society, and brought me one home that was litter box trained! It looked like a HUGE jackrabbit, and went in a kitty litter box! lol


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

You're all welcome to put up photo's of your flemmies here if you have any, I'd love to see them!
Compared to feeding and vetting Hugo my gelding that was just put to sleep, Rupurt's eating habits won't cost too much  
Though he did eat 1 1/2 huge juicing carrots and a chunk of brocoli last night!!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Big ears, anyone?


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Don't give him too many snacks, or else he'll get diarrhea from all the fluids, especially lettuce! A slice of whole wheat bread a day is good for them, and they love it. Also, they really like sweet potatoes 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

He's so cute! I'm jealous. I used to have a flemish giant, too! His name was Vincent. Since then I have married a man with rabbit allergies  no more bunnies for me. Vincent lived in my house and was litter box trained. He weighed 18 lbs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Way too cute


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

He's beautiful! 

I don't have a Flemish Giant, but I do have a Dwarf Lop and a Dwarf Lop cross


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Kayella said:


> Don't give him too many snacks, or else he'll get diarrhea from all the fluids, especially lettuce! A slice of whole wheat bread a day is good for them, and they love it. Also, they really like sweet potatoes
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't give him lettuce at all. There is a list of things you shouldn't give rabbits. They don't have the ability to pass gas, so things like cucumbers and lettuce are big no-no's!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Kayella said:


> Don't give him too many snacks, or else he'll get diarrhea from all the fluids, especially lettuce! A slice of whole wheat bread a day is good for them, and they love it. Also, they really like sweet potatoes
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't feed them lettuce, light greens and bunnies don't mix!
My sister breeds dwarf lops, so I know how to look after bunnies, I just haven't had one of my own for nearly 20 years :lol:
Sweet potatoes I haven't tried... might need to see if he's into them!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Just making sure  People who aren't educated in rabbit care always think they love lettuce, thanks to media :/ And I absolutely love his ears!! Hope he grows into them lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Its the same with mice and cheese, cheese actually gives them the runs - just like lettuce and rabbits! 

Haha well I'm hoping the big ears are like gangly foal legs, and his ears have just grown faster than the rest of him


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

kayty said:


> he's super soft maddie! Much softer than our other bunnies and a total snuggle pot
> its funny, most people want their baby animals to stay small and cute, i want my two babies to get big asap! Billy the horse needs to get to 16hh or i will cry, and rupert the rabbit better be 9kg just because it will be so cool to have a huge rabbit hahaha
> 
> 
> as for the capital letters correction - it changes because you get people typing out crazy long posts all in capital letters that drive people crazy, so it saves us mods having to go in all the time to edit


its really cool. Like right now i'm doing it, because i'm generally to lazy to use the capital button.

Anyway - his really cute. I think i shall have him. Thanks kayty.


----------

